# I need this



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I need one of these to screw to the big maple as your coming up our drive.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If I may, I would like to take this a step further an have them posted outside every voting station this november. Other Martin


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nitram said:


> If I may, I would like to take this a step further an have them posted outside every voting station this november. Other Martin


You can't do that, it would be racist (GASP!!). Unless of course you belong to the Black Panthers then it's perfectly fine to run people off at the polls.

Eric Holder, demand the records and documents again, when he refuses throw him in jail with the gang bangers and druggies. Leave him there for 3 or 4 years, then see if he decides to co-operate.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Nitram said:


> If I may, I would like to take this a step further an have them posted outside every voting station this november. Other Martin


Goodness gracious Martin, and you accused me of profiling.....I am both shocked and dismayed!

I really do like the sign though and believe the suggestion has much merit.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

As erkel would say... did I do that? Mike I love your sense of humor. And hope none take serious offense at any of my remarks on this site. I believe what I believe. And if one gets upset what others believe then they need to take a deep breath hug a love one


----------

